# Mystery bike solved...Any Hedstrom  Pedi-Brake  bike  pics,  parts, info (Sulley)?



## Mojo80 (Apr 25, 2013)

In the wee hours this morning I finally figured out 1 of my mystery bikes. This Hedstrom is identical to Sulley's previous restoration.  

Sulley and anyone else with info, do you have detailed photos of the pedi-brake mechanism? My bike has the holes for it, but no brake. Also any good tire, grip pedals resources? I know there's tons on ebay, but I'd love a headstart in weeding out the junk on the web. I restored (very amature) a lil tiger for my 3 year old, but she's just to tiny to get it going so I'd like to get started on this one.
 Considering the condition, labor involved, expenses, etc., should I even start, or just add to my pile of "display bikes" and look for something else?
My bike is the rusted out blue one.  Sulley's add the yellow (before his amazing restoration). 
Thanks , Monica


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2013)

You're getting pretty good yourself at sleuthing out bicycle makers. 

If you like to collect the smaller older bicycles, this 16" Huffy convertible has been on ebay for the longest time at $99 with free shipping. Looks like a fairly easy restoration. It has been teasing me a lot, but I just don't have any more collection space available, even on the basement ceiling. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Conve...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f7ef1980

Dave


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Sweet little Huffy bike*

My 6 year old rides a 1950 Huffy Super Convertible that could use that seat! I rarely come across bikes that well preserved... Tempting... I'd love to see an overall pic off your collection(wish i had a basement). My husband thinks I have to many, I can't get enough. I typically buy vintage basket cases, make them rideable, then enjoy my kids and the not so fortunate neighbor kids cruising on them. So fun and Very rewarding! Thanks for the eBay lead.

BTW, I love big bikes also, too pricy, more bang for your buck with the little guys. I did pick up my first (2) skiptooths (men and womens Hawthornes). Never thought I'd own a skiptooth!

Thanks again!


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 26, 2013)

The huffy's seller has some other great antique/vintage items at reasonable prices plus free shipping on most! Thanks Dave, great resource!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll have to take some photos of my basement "hanging garden" of tricycles. One of mine - a 1950 12" Colson Imperial - is in my thumbnail photo. I really want to restore older trikes, maybe some small bikes and pedal tractors too, as a hobby when I retire. Problem I'm seeing more and more these days on ebay especially, is sellers come across an old, beat up standard model tricycle, think they've struck gold, and list it for sometimes up into the hundreds of dollars. Or, they'll list it and admit it's only good for parts (usually pretty rusty all over) and still ask crazy money for it. They're not worth buying and fixing up, or even scavenging for parts, when the initial cost is that high. I've seen a few trikes in recent months I would love to buy and save for future restoration, but they'll never get bought and fixed up by anyone at the high asking price. The sellers won't budge on the price either, no matter how many months it sits listed! Guess they'd rather let them rust away and get nothing than let them go at a reasonable price where it's worthwhile for a collector to spend some additional money restoring them. 

I didn't see that seller's other items. I'll have to take a look. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Outrageous prices*

I'm actually trying to trade a repopped yellow taxi can for an old pedal tractor/wagon combo. I love the riding toys, especially seeing my girls cruise around on them. When my dad passed it really sparked an inferno when I came across a pic of him standing in front of the Christmas tree with his new stingray (he was born in 57). In July of 2012 I started and haven't stopped. I wish California had realistic prices. The Hedstrom was super cheap ($7.50), but most are priced way out of my league, and i'm guilty of paying way to much. Like you said they'd rather it be dust in the wind than be realistic and see it restored (or just preserved), to be enjoyed for future generations. I'm proud to raise three kids that know and appreciate vintage things. My 2 girls love to work on bikes , scrub rust, or build teeter totters with their mom and they know they can do it too. These are characters both cheaper and more valuable than any new toy out there. I wish there was much less greed involved in this hobby/lifestyle.

Good luck on that greyhound wagon. Love the rails on the side.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 27, 2013)

I dont have my flashstick with me here in the hospital. Im goin home next week for a few weeks to take a break. I will dig it up and see what i can find for build pictures. Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 27, 2013)

Mojo80 said:


> My 6 year old rides a 1950 Huffy Super Convertible that could use that seat!




I sent you a PM about a seat I have like the one on the Huffy - only tan in color, in case you'd like to get a rubber topped Troxel seat for your Huffy Convertible.

Dave


----------



## TerrierMotors (Apr 8, 2020)

Found a little hedstrom as well


----------



## Casper (Apr 9, 2020)

I know this is an old post, but here is my Hedstrom.


----------

